# M&P c 45 Mag



## Viper (Jul 6, 2009)

Anyone else had a problem getting 8 rounds in the M&P flush mag. The one with the finger extension was no problem, but even with an UpLULA I could only manage 7 in the flush baseplate mag. I've had new tight mags before, but not this tight.


----------



## Sully2 (Mar 9, 2010)

Viper said:


> Anyone else had a problem getting 8 rounds in the M&P flush mag. The one with the finger extension was no problem, but even with an UpLULA I could only manage 7 in the flush baseplate mag. I've had new tight mags before, but not this tight.


The magazine lower extension shouldnt have ANY bearing on its capacity...it sure doesnt on my 9mm. Load them up with as many as you can get it them and let them sit...2 weeks isnt too long. The spring will weaken slightly and you'll be good to go then


----------



## Viper (Jul 6, 2009)

Yes I realize that only the base plate is different. I was just differentiating. I've loaded 7 rounds in the problem mag, and hope that it will loosen over time. I've had dozens of new mags and this is the first time the UpLULA couldn't load the mag fully. I did disassemble it, but noticed no burrs or anything else unusual.

Thanks,


----------



## Dougsboy (Mar 20, 2009)

Viper said:


> Yes I realize that only the base plate is different. I was just differentiating. I've loaded 7 rounds in the problem mag, and hope that it will loosen over time. I've had dozens of new mags and this is the first time the UpLULA couldn't load the mag fully. I did disassemble it, but noticed no burrs or anything else unusual.
> 
> Thanks,


Just purchased my M&P 45C today and experienced the same problem. I was able to get 8 in one of them but when I tried to insert it in the mag well, it wouldn't insert all the way.


----------



## Hogrider05 (Feb 19, 2010)

Dougsboy said:


> Just purchased my M&P 45C today and experienced the same problem. I was able to get 8 in one of them but when I tried to insert it in the mag well, it wouldn't insert all the way.


They are hard to seat with a full mag just give it a good hard push it will go.


----------

